# Option For Embedding Tweet In Thread?



## EssenceOfBeauty (Jul 9, 2016)

@dimopoulos

Is there an option under media for embedding a tweet directly to a thread?


----------



## Noir (Jul 10, 2016)

Please, yes! And Instagram while we're at it.


----------



## sharifeh (Jul 18, 2016)

yes!! I was just going to ask if it was possible to get the BBcode to embed a tweet? Please? Using HTML doesnt work


----------

